# Need help to ID this wood, please



## chicago (Jul 9, 2019)

I have had a large board of this wood and now have no idea what it is. It may be useful for a jewelry box I am working on, but when touched with alcohol is bleeds very badly. This may keep me from using it because I do not want this color to smear my walnut veneer.

If anyone has any idea what this wood is that would be helpful. More helpful would be how to keep its color in check.

Thanks!


----------



## Smitty (Jul 9, 2019)

Looks like it could be padauk. Is it orange in color?


----------



## chicago (Jul 9, 2019)

Smitty said:


> Looks like it could be padauk. Is it orange in color?



It looks pretty much like the first photo I posted, so I suppose you could call it an orangish-colored wood. I forgot to note that it is very dense, so if that makes sense then it probably is padauk. I just did a bit of research on this name and it probably is Andaman Padauk.

This wood has a lot of potential uses, but the bleeding is something that I'm very concerned about.

I think you nailed it. Thanks for your help.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 10, 2019)

chicago said:


> It looks pretty much like the first photo I posted, so I suppose you could call it an orangish-colored wood. I forgot to note that it is very dense, so if that makes sense then it probably is padauk. I just did a bit of research on this name and it probably is Andaman Padauk.
> 
> This wood has a lot of potential uses, but the bleeding is something that I'm very concerned about.
> 
> I think you nailed it. Thanks for your help.



@phinds 

Phillip, an end grain picture would be nice to see for confirmation.


----------



## phinds (Jul 10, 2019)

Padauk is certainly a strong possibility but the totally open pores are a bit of a puzzle since I've never seen padauk look like that.

Mark's right, we'll have to see and end grain to do anything other than guess.


----------



## chicago (Jul 10, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> @phinds
> 
> Phillip, an end grain picture would be nice to see for confirmation.



Here you go. I hope this helps. My bench looks like a can of paprika was dumped on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## chicago (Jul 10, 2019)

If my math is correct, the board I have works out to just over 46 LBs / cubic foot. Dense for sure.


----------



## phinds (Jul 10, 2019)

OK, it's padauk


----------



## phinds (Jul 10, 2019)

chicago said:


> If my math is correct, the board I have works out to just over 46 LBs / cubic foot. Dense for sure.


Yep, that's in the range for padauk. Not really one of the most dense woods but certainly a bit more than most woods


----------



## chicago (Jul 10, 2019)

phinds said:


> Yep, that's in the range for padauk. Not really one of the most dense woods but certainly a bit more than most woods



Thank you, sir! That solves my ID issue.

Any idea how to curtail the color from spreading everywhere? I french polish and this creates a real mess for me.


----------



## phinds (Jul 10, 2019)

chicago said:


> Any idea how to curtail the color from spreading everywhere? I french polish and this creates a real mess for me.


The only way I'm aware of is to put some kind of good sealer on the padauk BEFORE you put it next to anything else, otherwise every finish I'm aware of will probably make it bleed. It's a dye wood.


----------



## chicago (Jul 10, 2019)

@phinds 

Thank you for the feedback on the bleeding. 

I'm wondering if Charles Neil's sealer would keep this wood from bleeding? I have some and will give it a go and report back with my results. Who knows?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## phinds (Jul 10, 2019)

Phillip, most any sealer or finish will keep if from bleeding but only if you don't sand that off once the wood is put next to another wood. Maybe penetrating sealers would work the best but I wouldn't know.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 10, 2019)

chicago said:


> @phinds
> 
> Thank you for the feedback on the bleeding.
> 
> ...



I wonder if it taste like paprika...?... Likely a food allergy awaiting....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 11, 2019)

Paduak turns brown pretty quickly..... just sayin......


----------



## phinds (Jul 11, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Paduak turns brown pretty quickly..... just sayin......


And worse still, there's nothing you can do to stop it. You can slow it down a bit with a UV blocker finish but that just takes it longer to get to the same place. @chicago you can see examples of this on my padauk page.


----------

